# Anyone knows ,how to obtain a nursing job in portugal?



## rolacris

I work in USA and planning to move to Portugal soon before the year end. My husband is living there and would like to join him soon...
Anyone have any idea - how to obtain a job at the hospital.


----------



## canoeman

Language, niche skill, check out EU site for information on how to get your qualifications recognized, EU - Recognition of professional qualifications in other EU countries -Your Europe  
it is written for EU Citizens but should be broadly similar.
Jo-Jo ?? is a nurse who posts on here, maybe she'll be along


----------



## rolacris

Thanks ..let me find her


----------



## Guest

Hi I am in the process of trying to get registered here. It's quite straightforward but you need all your paperwork in order and demonstrate a reasonable level of verbal Portuguese ( this is usually done over the phone). You need to look at the ordem dos enfermeiros website and find out what qualifications they accept from your country. Then you need to get your qualifications notarized and legalized by your authority along with a criminal check. You also need a fiscal number, proof of residency and a deceleration from your nursing body. This all then needs officially translating. All the forms are on the ordem dos enfermeiros website. To be honest for me so far it's the uk end that's holding me up. Them you can apply for subscription. I'm a specialist in intensive care in the uk, they don't recognize that here so I need to be registered under the basic nursing level. Sounds complicated hey?
Good luck!


----------



## rolacris

It is complicated , we have to start as a basic nursing , they don't recognize specialty. Thanks for the suggestions- I have to learn how to speak and write portuguese and I hope in 6 months I will learn it.
I wrote to the ordem for the nurses in Lisbon...they didn't reply me ---
I plan to join my husband on November in Portugal. I have specialty in open heart , liver transplant surgery here in the US, but lately had interventional radiology experience.
Keep in touch ......and thanks a lot for your suggestions.

Maria


----------



## muscarina

How is the situation now? How much money can you expect to earn in LIsbon? working as a nurse?


----------



## bisect

muscarina said:


> How is the situation now? How much money can you expect to earn in LIsbon? working as a nurse?


Well, there are plenty of stories in the news over the past year or so about how bad nursing is in Portugal. Great schools for obtaining nursing training and credentials, but no jobs... to the extent that the UK recruits nurses from Portugal by the hundreds. We had a family friend leave in Spring of last year along with 30+ others (just for that month). Most of them had been waiting more than a year looking for nursing positions. 

Best of luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## muscarina

Are there any chances in private hospitals? And how much do they pay in estimate per month if you are lucky enough to find a job? Thank you. 
To the ohter posters: How have you been so far?


----------



## JohnBoy

Whilst a patient in a private hospital recently I talked to a few of the staff there about job prospects. Without exception, they said that it was a case of who you knew rather than what. They all had parents or other relatives already working at the hospital. As far as pay goes, none were receiving what I would call a living wage. Clearly it is an employer's market and they bleed these poor kids dry. Excuse the pun. Despite that, the level of commitment and quality of nursing could not be faulted. Presumably they are constantly aware of the queue of others waiting at the door if they should fail.


----------



## muscarina

Thank you, Johnboy.  This sounds like a very sad reality in Portugal these days. Is it possible for nurses to work as assistants for doctors?


----------



## JohnBoy

I guess so. From personal experience though, the only time I have come across that set up was when I went for an endoscopy at the doctor's own consulting room, when he had his nurse present. It did not go well and I had to return the following day to be anaesthetised at which time the anaesthetist also had her nurse there. It was very cozy in such a small space I can tell you.


----------



## Alisha Sen oli

rolacris said:


> I work in USA and planning to move to Portugal soon before the year end. My husband is living there and would like to join him soon...
> Anyone have any idea - how to obtain a job at the hospital.


----------



## janizabel

rolacris said:


> I work in USA and planning to move to Portugal soon before the year end. My husband is living there and would like to join him soon... Anyone have any idea - how to obtain a job at the hospital.


 How are the nurse specialties out there in Portugal? (Assuming you and your husband moved to Portugal) I am also planning to move to Portugal with a BSN in the next 3 years. My experience is in the ER. I figured that I would not go after my MSN or DNP because they do not recognize it out there. Do you know if they have NPs?


----------



## Catarina.rn

janizabel said:


> How are the nurse specialties out there in Portugal? (Assuming you and your husband moved to Portugal) I am also planning to move to Portugal with a BSN in the next 3 years. My experience is in the ER. I figured that I would not go after my MSN or DNP because they do not recognize it out there. Do you know if they have NPs?


 They do not have np, nurses In Portugal make about 1100 euros a month if lucky. Nursing in Portugal is similar to a CNA in the us plus basic med administration. Doctors do many things that a Nurse would in the us.


----------



## ElaBlue

Guest said:


> Hi I am in the process of trying to get registered here. It's quite straightforward but you need all your paperwork in order and demonstrate a reasonable level of verbal Portuguese ( this is usually done over the phone). You need to look at the ordem dos enfermeiros website and find out what qualifications they accept from your country. Then you need to get your qualifications notarized and legalized by your authority along with a criminal check. You also need a fiscal number, proof of residency and a deceleration from your nursing body. This all then needs officially translating. All the forms are on the ordem dos enfermeiros website. To be honest for me so far it's the uk end that's holding me up. Them you can apply for subscription. I'm a specialist in intensive care in the uk, they don't recognize that here so I need to be registered under the basic nursing level. Sounds complicated hey? Good luck!


 Hi, What is the "deceleration from your nursing body"? Thank you!


----------

